# Has Anyone Tried Gebhardt Chili Powder?



## LadyCook61 (Sep 26, 2008)

Has anyone tried this chili powder ?  I want to get some opinions before I order some online.


----------



## sattie (Sep 26, 2008)

It's good.  I used that untill I discovered Penzey's chili powder.  Now that stuff is good!  

Then... there is always the option to make your own!!!  I have not tried this yet, but it looks easy enough.


----------



## sattie (Sep 26, 2008)

I don't mean to steer you off Gebhardt's, it is good and I usually can find it at my local grocery store.  But I tried both the regular and hot versions of Penzey's and that is some good stuff.  You don't have to use as much either!


----------



## QSis (Sep 26, 2008)

Yes, I have tried it, Lady, since many of my BBQ'er friends used it to make their rubs and sauces.  I had to send for it.  

It's good, with a "mainstream" flavor that most people like.  Particularly important when your food is being judged in different parts of the country.

Lee


----------



## smoke king (Sep 26, 2008)

I like it-I can usually find it at the ethnic stores in town. A little pricier than the other off-the-shelf varieties.


----------

